# Tips for applying makeup on OTHERS



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't see a thread on this, so forgive me if I've missed it.

I find applying makeup on others considerably harder than on myself. Does anyone have tips on how to apply makeup on other people?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

Practice! You get so used to doing your own face that it is going to be easy because you are used to it. I find that the best way is to practice on lots of different face shapes, eye shapes, and skintones. Also, don't be afraid to ask your client to move around as you need them to, it really helps!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 15, 2009)

Any tips on how to prevent fall out?
I find it easier when I touch the person's face, like it steadies my hand? But I feel like it's very unprofessional, maybe unsanitary and just generally not acceptable to do so? So then I use a very, very light hand and end up with major fall out.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Any tips on how to prevent fall out?
I find it easier when I touch the person's face, like it steadies my hand? But I feel like it's very unprofessional, maybe unsanitary and just generally not acceptable to do so? So then I use a very, very light hand and end up with major fall out._

 
Try dabbing a heavy amount of setting powder right under the eyes where the fallout occurs, and then after you are done with the eyes you can brush away all of the powder and the fallout goes with it. I think that touching a person's face is a personal thing; try asking your clients first before you do that. I find light touching of the face to steady the hand to be fine as long as your hands are clean, but some clients have "touching" issues. HTH!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2009)

I know a lot of artists use little puffs on their pinky, so they can rest it on the clients face without smudging the makeup and getting theit fingers on the face.

As for actual application, simply examine makeup on others. Look at a celeb's eye shape, bone structure, and coloring... look at how her makeup is done: What techniques were used. What colors did she wear. Stuff like that.
 And practice!


----------



## nataliesfh (Oct 4, 2009)

Practice makes all the difference. And a good, high chair haha. I'm super tall(5feet11 inches) and when I don't have a high chair with me it's absolutely miserable doing others makeup because of all the back pain. Once I started using high chairs I noticed so much difference! My hands were steadier and my placement was more even.


----------



## User38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Any tips on how to prevent fall out?
I find it easier when I touch the person's face, like it steadies my hand? But I feel like it's very unprofessional, maybe unsanitary and just generally not acceptable to do so? So then I use a very, very light hand and end up with major fall out._

 





 first your hands should be scrupulously clean (nails too!) and use an antibacterial for hands also... then, when you are applying, if you have any fallout you can use an eye cream drenched (doesn't have to be the most expensive eye cream) q tip and softly go over the under eye area and this will wipe up the excess without having to flour up the under eye area.  I learned this powder technique but find it is messy and sometimes not effective at all.  The q tip works well for me.

Also, depending on the products you choose, try to use them damp -- if you use some Fix on the brush, then you won't have as much fallout.

As an MUA you will have to touch the person's face -- they are expecting that, so don't think it is unsanitary if your hands are clean.  If you need to steady your hand, that should be fine with all concerned.  Practice a bit and you will soon see you won't need anything to steady the hand


----------



## dulcekitty (Oct 4, 2009)

Sanitize your hands before touching their face. Make sure all your products/tools are clean too. I use the back of my hand as a palette a lot and put products like foundation, creams and glosses there to work off of. 

Don't be afraid to pull their eyebrows up to create taut skin or to ask them to look up/down/straight ahead. Use a light hand with little product and build up to the intensity/coverage that you want (this goes for concealer, eyeshadow, foundation and lip stuff too). Keep q-tips and makeup remover close by - the world isn't going to end if you messed up and have to fix a booboo. I find it easiest to do the eyes first, clean up fallout, then go for complexion and lips. Also step back often and take a look at the whole picture of what you're creating.

For wrinkly/crepey lids, stick to mattes or low shimmer. For darker complexions, stay away from too much frosty light colors and go for higher pigmented colors. For asian eye, make good use of highlights to open up the eye area.

Also... TALK to them. Make conversation, explain what you're doing, make them comfortable... From a customer you're selling to and a model who is going to jump out of your chair in 5 minutes, make them love having you work on them!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 27, 2009)

okay I didn't wanna start a new thread, but I do have a question somewhat related to this. How can I practice on other people, when I HAVE no other ppl?
I'm getting used to my sister and my friend's face, I need more practice


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2009)

friends, family and co-workers or other students.. that's how I practiced... until someone pays, it is all practice


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 27, 2009)

Grey^ ur a MUA? I was thinking of asking students and such to let me do their makeup, but I don't talk to my classmates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I see some listings on Craigslist ALL the time looking for MUA, would it be a good idea to do something like that, like to offer free MU services to practice more ??
(am I making sense? LOL I'm trying to explain, but don't think I'm doing it well)


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 27, 2009)

Some of my fave tricks

Mascara: I tell my client to look at my shoulders and then place my ring finger on their eyelid against the lashline. This way they don't see the mascara wand coming and don't flinch, + if they do the mascara gets on me and not all over their eyelid. 

Foundation: It sound creepy but I always touch the face first. I get a feel for the skins texture so I can tell if it's dry, oily, rough in texture ect. This let's me know before I put any product on them what I am working with and allows me to figure out what the best method of application is going to be.

I also always stipple moisturizer into the skin with a sponge before I do foundation. Doesn't matter if the skin is oily or dry. It plumps the skin up and sheers down the foundation a bit for better blending.

Eyes: I always start with a midtone shadow in the crease while the eyes are open. It gives me a good blue print of where I want to lay down my main colors. I am used to my own eye shape but I find it is easier to have a map for a forien eye. It is no fun at all when someone opens their eyes and you realize the crease is too high, low etc.

Concealer: I always put an eye cream on before I do concealer. It just blends out better and looks more natural.

Also I always have an amber color cream on me for dark circles, cuts that blue/purplish undertone out when laid down in a thin layer before concealer like no one's business.

Shade Matching: I never let my client tell me what their own undertone is. I know that sounds mean, but few non makeup saavy people know the difference between a surface tone and a undertone. I never try to add color to the skin with a foundation, I always neutralize and then add depth and color with blush & bronzer. 
... off topic but I never will do a pre-consult with a bride if she tells me to do the foundation darker because she's going to go tanning. Get you tan first... then I will match you.

sorry that was long.
HTP


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 27, 2009)

The best advice I can give for fallout - do the eyes first, foundation second!  This means that you can easily wipe away any fallout without ruining your work.  I find that a small sponge with a small amount of primer/moisturiser does the trick nicely.

As for finding practices faces - if I could ask that you NOT advertise your 'free' services widely??  What happens is that people realise that if they go onto sites such as Craigslist they can find people to do their makeup for free - so instead of hiring someone for their wedding/formal/special occasion they'll refuse to pay and will look for the freebie.  It can also be detrimental to your business once you start to charge, as your clients will not be happy to start paying for your services when they used to get them for free.

I suggest offering your services to friends first - why not offer to do everyone's makeup before your next big night out?  Then your friends might bring over other friends that you haven't met... do the same thing with your mum/sister/grandmother/aunt/cousin/workmates/schoolmates and you'll start to get exposure to different skin types, different AGES (THAT'S something a lot of people forget - mature makeup isn't the same as makeup for a 25 year old!) different eye shapes - anything!

And remember that you don't always have to practice a full makeup - if your mum has someone over for coffee, why not offer to touch up their lipstick, or give them a quick eye makeover?  That way you're practicing your skills without taking up too much of their time.

Beyond that, I would talk to hairdressing schools - hair students want to get practice doing hair, you want practice doing makeup - together you can create a whole new look!  And it's a great way to meet up-and-coming hairdressers that you may be able to develop a relationship with.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, thanks to everyone for the very helpful information! I can't wait to start practicing, I'm just nervous that it won't turn out so well ;P


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_As for finding practices faces - if I could ask that you NOT advertise your 'free' services widely?? What happens is that people realise that if they go onto sites such as Craigslist they can find people to do their makeup for free - so instead of hiring someone for their wedding/formal/special occasion they'll refuse to pay and will look for the freebie. It can also be detrimental to your business once you start to charge, as your clients will not be happy to start paying for your services when they used to get them for free.

I suggest offering your services to friends first - why not offer to do everyone's makeup before your next big night out? Then your friends might bring over other friends that you haven't met... do the same thing with your mum/sister/grandmother/aunt/cousin/workmates/schoolmates and you'll start to get exposure to different skin types, different AGES (THAT'S something a lot of people forget - mature makeup isn't the same as makeup for a 25 year old!) different eye shapes - anything!



*Beyond that, I would talk to hairdressing schools - hair students want to get practice doing hair, you want practice doing makeup - together you can create a whole new look! And it's a great way to meet up-and-coming hairdressers that you may be able to develop a relationship with*._

 
great idea!!!
I actually put word out in my neighborhood, since most ppl where I live aren't too makeup happy, so that's going to help me a lot, and I'm thinking of going to salons!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 28, 2009)

yes i agree with the previous posters, to prevent fallout, use a heavy set loose powder under their eyes to catch loose eyeshadow and do eye makeup first, then foundation. the best tip i can give you is do makeup on anyone that is willing to volunteer their face!! it'll be fun. u can even teach them a thing or two. i can say with confidence that my makeup skills have improved tremendously after doing makeup on about 5 people. u can see a difference in your own makeup even. i became more confident with it and u learn a lot about different eye shapes and whatnot. like before u go out with friends, have them come over and tell them you'll do their makeup for free. they end up loving their makeup and you get free experience! win-win situation for u and ur friends!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_The best advice I can give for fallout - do the eyes first, foundation second!  This means that you can easily wipe away any fallout without ruining your work.  I find that a small sponge with a small amount of primer/moisturiser does the trick nicely.

As for finding practices faces - if I could ask that you NOT advertise your 'free' services widely??  What happens is that people realise that if they go onto sites such as Craigslist they can find people to do their makeup for free - so instead of hiring someone for their wedding/formal/special occasion they'll refuse to pay and will look for the freebie.  It can also be detrimental to your business once you start to charge, as your clients will not be happy to start paying for your services when they used to get them for free.

I suggest offering your services to friends first - why not offer to do everyone's makeup before your next big night out?  Then your friends might bring over other friends that you haven't met... do the same thing with your mum/sister/grandmother/aunt/cousin/workmates/schoolmates and you'll start to get exposure to different skin types, different AGES (THAT'S something a lot of people forget - mature makeup isn't the same as makeup for a 25 year old!) different eye shapes - anything!

And remember that you don't always have to practice a full makeup - if your mum has someone over for coffee, why not offer to touch up their lipstick, or give them a quick eye makeover?  That way you're practicing your skills without taking up too much of their time.

Beyond that, I would talk to hairdressing schools - hair students want to get practice doing hair, you want practice doing makeup - together you can create a whole new look!  And it's a great way to meet up-and-coming hairdressers that you may be able to develop a relationship with._

 
awesome awesome advice. well said!


----------

